# Hauling Hay



## deerrunhaycp

I have a neighbor who wants me to haul hay for him from PA. What does everyone charge to do custom hauling. The trip looks like it's about sixty miles each way. I've heard haulers are charging $2.50/loaded mile, seems cheap to me though. I'm going to have to load the hay, with help from the growers kids, but I won't have to unload. Should I then charge an hourly rate for loading.

Just seeing what you guys think. Fidgure I need to make some extra cash while a wait or the damn hay burners to pay their bills.

Thank's, 
Kit


----------



## swmnhay

How big a load? Here 5th wheel 10 ton load 2.50 loaded mile.Semi about 4.00 loaded mile.This is for lg rd or sq bales.So extra for loading & unloading sm squares.


----------



## Riverside Cattle

I decided I am going to start charging the same delivery rates as the building supply stores do. So when people ask me what I charge I say the same as Building Supply, which is $4.50 a mile. To me it sounds high but that is what they charge, and they have alot less labor costs then I do. This is for small squares. I don't charge an unloading fee unless they want the hay put in some crazy spot which adds a bunch more labor. If it is round bales they supply the unloading tractor If I have to haul a loader I charge more for that.

-rsc


----------



## greengirl

I found a Hauling Hay business directory so a good idea would be maybe to ring up a couple of Guys and see what they charge and then make a decision as to what you want to charge. Just an idea. Here is the link:
*
Hauling Hay Directory*


----------



## OneManShow

Seems most folks around here are in the 35-50 bucks per ton range. If the hay needs to be loaded up into a loft or a ways away from the truck or trailer, there is an extra few bucks thrown in (for the elevator). There are a couple guys around who are charging 100 bucks per hour of truck time for delivery. Hope that helps.


----------

